# Jeff Foiles poaching outrage



## 3rdgenwtrfwlr (Dec 13, 2010)

As most of you probably know but for those of you who dont Founder and owner of the Foiles company and half owner of the Fallen skys ranch was busted for poaching. Hes facing prison time and ALOT of fines. 2 atvs, duck and goose decoys and 13 benelis have been taken from him along with his famed ranch. The feds had under covers go to his ranch where Foiles himself guided hunts where excesive amounts of birds were taken just for "high quality footage" for his videos and to promote his and his supporters products. I guess he was also caught after he had caught wind of excessive amounts of leg and neck banded geese in a Colorado park, where he parked and lured in the banned birds with bread and shot them with a pellet gun. He retrieved the birds and removed the bands and used them to decorate his lanyard.

I've never been much of a Foiles fan and now im glad i never have been. This year i bought a FA eliminator because my old layout has seen better days. The new FA layout i bought is the "jeff foiles signature series" and im ashamed i semi supported the man with that purchase. The man clearly has no respect for federal laws and is a shameless self promoter. I find it funny because a couple weeks ago a friend and i were talking about a picture of foiles and my friend said "there's no way he shot ALL those banned birds, he must have bought or gotten some from friends, either that or the mans poaching." long and behold 2 weeks later the man is busted. I just can believe this man who is so famous could be both this stupid and greedy. What kind of message is this guy sending out? I was on FA's website and found it funny that in the signature series page where all the famous waterfowlers "signature" gear is shown jeff foiles has been removed.

Whats everybody elses opinion?


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Do you have a link to a news article, police report or any other evidence that this actually happened? I'm not suggesting that it didn't, but would like to see more evidence before I condemn the guy for being a POS.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

You boys might wanna check in more often...Should get your fill here.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359441


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I lost any semblance of regard for the guy when I saw a video where he was trying to see how many times he could hit a bird before it hit the ground. What a jack ass. I always wondered of he ate all the birds he killed, and he seemingly had no respect for his quarry. That video made the point perfectly he didn't.
Unfortunately these guys that make it to the top of the crap heap that professional hunting is are by and large not hunters, but businessmen that found an opportunity.
Or the professional hunting business made them wolrld class POS's.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> You boys might wanna check in more often...Should get your fill here.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359441


Exactly! You want opinions from people on this board, go back and read them. 

NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I lost any semblance of regard for the guy when I saw a video where he was trying to see how many times he could hit a bird before it hit the ground. What a jack ass. I always wondered of he ate all the birds he killed, and he seemingly had no respect for his quarry. That video made the point perfectly he didn't.
> Unfortunately these guys that make it to the top of the crap heap that professional hunting is are by and large not hunters, but businessmen that found an opportunity.
> Or the professional hunting business made them wolrld class POS's.


It's amazing because, I meet Foiles a few times at Cabela's (he even remembered me) and you wouldn't get that impression from talking with him. He was one of the nicest, most down to earth guys I've ever talked to. 

I guess he's more like a Dr.Jeykle and Mr. Hyde type person...


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> I guess he's more like a Dr.Jeykle and Mr. Hyde type person...


 Not defending anyone here.
When it comes to something your very passionate about,duck,goose,deer,whatever.I think alot of people end up doing things that their character normally wouldn't do(breaking the law).You get so caught up in the pursuit of it all,you forget what is important.

I once caught my neihbor trespassing (bow hunting)on my land up north,great guy.But finding out he had been seeing a nice buck on our land.His passion to harvest that deer made him do something he normally wouldn't do.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Once he is finished with his court cases here in the USA, he will have to face more from Canada. 

Whole new meaning to floating the 4th and strait meat for the killer.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

road trips said:


> Not defending anyone here.
> When it comes to something your very passionate about,duck,goose,deer,whatever.I think alot of people end up doing things that their character normally wouldn't do(breaking the law).You get so caught up in the pursuit of it all,you forget what is important.
> 
> I once caught my neihbor trespassing (bow hunting)on my land up north,great guy.But finding out he had been seeing a nice buck on our land.His passion to harvest that deer made him do something he normally wouldn't do.


Back in the day, mine was yours and yours was mine when it came to neighbors and hunting. Of course that has all changed.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

It was either Leopold or Roosevelt (Teddy) who once said that the uniqueness of hunting as a sport derives from the lack of an audience--there is no one to applaud or boo us; our behavior is dictated only by our ethics.


----------



## timaladyetz (Aug 22, 2009)

Angeloboot said:


> It was either Leopold or Roosevelt (Teddy) who once said that the uniqueness of hunting as a sport derives from the lack of an audience--there is no one to applaud or boo us; our behavior is dictated only by our ethics.


Leopold, from A Sand County Almanac.

"A peculiar virtue in wildlife ethics is that the hunter ordinarily has no gallery to applaud or disapprove of his conduct. Whatever his acts, they are dictated by his own conscience, rather than by a mob of onlookers. It is difficult to exaggerate the importance of this fact."

I'd forgotten this line, thanks.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Who the hell cares. This type of thread is getting old. It is on every website forum. The guy gets everything he deserves.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

:tdo12:bad day?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

timaladyetz said:


> Leopold, from A Sand County Almanac.
> 
> "A peculiar virtue in wildlife ethics is that the hunter ordinarily has no gallery to applaud or disapprove of his conduct. Whatever his acts, they are dictated by his own conscience, rather than by a mob of onlookers. It is difficult to exaggerate the importance of this fact."
> 
> I'd forgotten this line, thanks.


that just reinforces how much life has changed since those days, when everyone minded their own business and your conscience really was your guide. Sad to say those days are gone forever.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

no they're not. Forgotten by many maybe, but not gone forever.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone hear how many years he's facing?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Most are 5 year counts; so in the neighbborhood of 115. Could be served consecutively, but most likely concurrently. Plus there is restituion, court costs, and fines. Still has to be convicted. I'm sure his lawyers are pushing a plea deal.


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy CRAP:yikes:


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

just ducky said:


> that just reinforces how much life has changed since those days, when everyone minded their own business and your conscience really was your guide. Sad to say those days are gone forever.


Gone here for sure, gone in Winnipeg too, but not gone in the rural small towns that we love to visit each fall. Thats one of the highlights of the trip.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

GDLUCK said:


> Gone here for sure, gone in Winnipeg too, but not gone in the rural small towns that we love to visit each fall. Thats one of the highlights of the trip.


Dont know if your comparing detroit to winnipeg, but heck winnipeg has a population of 640K so any city of that size will have its problems. However i wouldnt hesitate to live in winnipeg again. Dont know if i could say the say about Detroit. I live in "rural MI" and it reminds me alot the small towns in MB. All is not lost in todays world, we just happen to hear more about the bad stuff going on rather than the good.

Will he get convicted? That is the million dollar question at this point, he will have his day in court. Many before him have been publically scrutinized on felony accounts by the feds and got off with just a slap. Only time will tell.


----------

